# ISTANBUL | Zeytinburnu Seaport Development News



## mansu (Jul 24, 2009)

Project Development: Renaissance Development
Investor: Ataport Inc.( Renaissance Development & Koçhan J.V)
Land Owner: 49 Years right of use
Concept Architect:5 + Design / USA
Expected Date of Opening: 2Q of 2012
Land Area: 470.000 m2
Total Construction Area: 700.000m2
Cruise Ship Terminal : 40.000 m2
Retail Area: 144.000 m2
Office Zone: 110.000 m2
Exhibition Center: 9.000 m2
Apart Lofts: 280.000 m22
Hotels: 86.000m2
Marina: 5000m2
Other Facilities: 26.000m2
























































http://www.rencons.com/?page=projects

....


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

This one here is an older proposal for the same project:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

This project with the final name *Ataport *is u/c now with the following final design:

http://www.rencons.com/dvlp.html

*Project Directory*
Status : UNDER CONSTRUCTION
Project Development: Renaissance Development
Investor: Ataport Inc. (Renaissance Development & Koçhan J.V.)
Land Owner: 49 Years right of use
Concept Architect: 5 + Design / USA

*Shop Mix*
Land Area: 440.000 m2
Total Construction Area: 650.000 m2
Cruise Ship Terminal: 18.000 m2
Retail and Entertainment Area: 216.000 m2
Office Zones: 140.000 m2
Exhibition Center: 20.000 m2
Apart Lofts: 92.000 m2
Hotels: 160.000 m2
Marina: 5.000 m2
Other Facilities: 26.000 m2


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope this tram will be connected to the closest metro or light metro so this harbor will be connected to the city.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I like this project wthout the skyscrapers. This will be my favorite pro in Istanbul.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*From MAPIC 2011 fair*

posted by invplaspe:


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bu proje yapılıyor mu şimdi?? Öyleyseee süpeeeeer  Zeytinburnu'ya yakın oturan yokmu da resim çekip buraya yüklese...


----------

